# A/C specs site > RB-1 + others



## KraziKanuK (Apr 23, 2005)

Came across Flyboy's 'ID this a/c' while looking for some other a/c specs.

http://www.history.navy.mil/branches/hist-ac/

This site is for USN a/c and heliocopters. Usually there are some 3-view drawings in the pdf file.


----------

